# Novak 3.5 or Mamba MAXX 7700



## hentzg (Aug 29, 2007)

Just got a Tamiya TA05 and want to build this just for speed runs. Woundering what would be the better setup or any other setups. I am going to pair this with a 11.1v lipo. Also what gearing should I start with. I have messed around with nitro for a few years but thia is my first electric car so i am cluless. Any help or sugestions are appreciated. Thanks


----------



## racerj3 (Feb 25, 2008)

Actually none of those motors are rated to handle a 3s lipo. The only 3.5 motor I know of that can handle a 3s lipo, is the Losi Excelorin sensored system.


----------



## XXXT4me (Apr 6, 2007)

Mamba Max with the 4600kv or 5700kv motors will run 3S lipo. The rotors will not handle the rpm produced by the 6900kv or the 7700kv running 3S. Kv = rpm per volt.
7700 x 11.1 = 85,470rpm !!


----------



## NV529 (Jan 1, 2002)

i would say the 5700 at the most I've seen one run on 3s it was stupid fast!!


----------



## Porksalot4L (Nov 4, 2002)

take video


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

keep the RPM under 60,000 or the chances of blowing a rotor really increases. I've blown a 3.5 using some old 4200' 6-cell pack. The KV for a 3.5 is 10,300. 10,300K/V * 7.2V = 74,140 RPM. So even with my junker batteries, I was able to blow a rotor at the end of a 300' straight. But the car was fast for the first 3min of that motor's life, I would guess around 60+ mph.


Tower has the 5700KV Mamba Max System for $212, Use their promo code for $25 off and the system is only $187.

Just don't under gear the motor when running 3S or the rotor can blow. Figure your gearing out using a 2S pack. The gearing should be close to what you find in a 2S pack.


----------



## brian0525 (Jan 17, 2005)

they have you ontrack! Mamba for sure for anything with 3s Lipo!


----------



## trailranger (Feb 9, 2006)

Mamba Monster Max, 25V(6S LiPO).....lookout!


----------



## legend15x3 (Dec 28, 2004)

Mamba is the way to go i think, I run a mamba max 6700 in a dirt oval edm b4 with a yeah racing 3200 and it is fun...dont have to hardly pull the throttle and thing wheelies for a good way. It does get warm but heck it is good when need that extra speed i just give a little more squeeze and i can get it...excellent breaks too. Run deep into corners and break even set at 25% works great.

But i think Mamba is the way to go http://www.finedesignrc.com/default.htm and look at what the offer.


----------



## cobra22431 (Aug 27, 2006)

only use a 7.4v lipo and both of those motors will be very fast. I have driven both and i feel the 3.5 novak has more juice. The reason for 7.4v 2s is its pleanty of power and you can get hard case safe packs designed for rc racing. I was running dirt oval with those motors, most of the pros could hook them up but I had to drop back to 5.5 motor but I hope next year at the custom works race I will find the setup to handle 3.5. also novak motors are roar approved, mambas are not.


----------

